# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  toyota windom bits

## csmiffy

need a little help here.
Middle son just got a 91 Toyota windom. Good price and goes well.
Need a drivers side front window regulator. Cable has all come loose and motor doesn't go. Might be able to get away with just the motor but if its cheap enough maybe easier to do the whole thing
looking at trying to source one from the wreckers/pick-a-part to keep costs down
Are these the same as the Camry? Or maybe another Toyota model? Makes sourcing one a little easier if i have a few different models to pick from.
There is a Windom at the pick a part but the next model up and a camry of the right vintage if its the same, hence my question.
They were just a stretched camry-sort of

----------


## XR500

TM message board under motoring will come back with all the answers you ever wanted...and some you didn't

----------


## Steve123

> need a little help here.
> Middle son just got a 91 Toyota windom. Good price and goes well.
> Need a drivers side front window regulator. Cable has all come loose and motor doesn't go. Might be able to get away with just the motor but if its cheap enough maybe easier to do the whole thing
> looking at trying to source one from the wreckers/pick-a-part to keep costs down
> Are these the same as the Camry? Or maybe another Toyota model? Makes sourcing one a little easier if i have a few different models to pick from.
> There is a Windom at the pick a part but the next model up and a camry of the right vintage if its the same, hence my question.
> They were just a stretched camry-sort of


Warn him to sell it and not to thrash it.
I had a mid 90s one. Nice spec, excellent sound system but blew the trans, then the top of the radiator parted ways, only just managed to coast into the huntersville BP, then a piston went through the block in the Kaipara. I'll swear that car was off the road more than on iit. Nice car handled well but just blew Toyota reliability out the window for me.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## csmiffy

funny you say that. it has another radiator in it as the top let go. My workmate managed to nurse it home with the cap off.
My lad wont be thrashing it, just about guarantee it.

----------

